# Obsidian 800D



## MarcFr1995 (4. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag,
leider ist mir die Hot-swap Tür abgebrochen, ist es möglich diese zu ersetzen?

Mfg Marc


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo MarcFr1995,
schreib doch bitte eine eMail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com
die werden sich dann darum kümmern und schauen ob das klar geht.
Normalerweise ist das kein Problem (Kleiner Tipp --> Transportschaden )

mfg


----------



## MarcFr1995 (4. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde es sofort versuchen.
Ich sag bescheid wenn es geht oder nicht.

Mfg Marc


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem,
achja die Antwort dauert 5-7 Tage nicht wundern


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2011)

Korrekt - ist einzeln zu ordern für gewöhnlich - ansonsten direkt eine RMA einleiten und um Lieferung des Türkits bitten.


----------



## dragonlort (8. August 2011)

Hallo
wollte kein neues tema auf machen für die frage.
Also ich habe zwar schon gegoogle aber nix wirklich gefunden.
Welcher unterschide ist den zwischen den Gehäuse 700d und 800d?
auser das seiten fenster.
und wie ist den der Airflow bei den gehäuse?
besser als mein CoolerMaster  HAF-X
will irgendwann Wakü machen aber lohnt sich das auch mit den AIRFLOW oder soll ich auf den nachfolger des 800d warten?
und wird der nachfoger auch ma ein anderes ausehen haben als schlicht?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. August 2011)

Das 700D hat auch keine Hot-Swap-Festplatten.
Vom Airflow kommt weder das 800D noch das 700D an die HAFs ran,
wobei der dennoch in Ordnung ist, immerhin 3x120 im Deckel und von unten.

Für Wasserkühlungen sind sie dafür besser geeignet.


----------



## dragonlort (8. August 2011)

ok danke.
und ein nachfolger ist bestimmt noch nicht geplant?


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Das kann ich beim besten willen weder bestätigen noch dementieren


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Nicht dafür, immer gerne!


----------

